# Can I modify my 2010 Golf without voiding the warranty?



## myfirstgolf (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm brand new to the new car owner world. This is my first car that cost me more than $1500. I just bought a 2010 Golf 2.5L at the end of October and I'm already getting the urge to modify it. But I don't want to void my warranty. I read an old forum about adding an amp and subs to their factory stereos, but apparently that wiring harness is discontinued. Is there another wiring harness that replaced this? I'm not sure if this is something that would void my warranty or not... Hopefully not. And if I can do this without voiding my warranty, how can I take apart my dashboard and put it back together without damaging anything?
I've also contemplated adding a nitrous oxide system to my Golf so I can get a little more horsepower for my money. Not sure if I'll actually go ahead with that crazy idea, but i already have a set of subs and an amp just sitting in my room collecting dust. So I'm a little anxious to get them into a car and out of my room finally.
If anybody has any suggestions for a first time VW owner, I'm all ears.


----------



## vabeachveedub (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Can I modify my 2010 Golf without voiding the warranty? (myfirstgolf)*

there are a couple companies that make something so you can connect subs to your stock stereo, the only one i can remeber off the top of my head is rockford fosgate 3 6! and to the best of my knowledge there is not a way to add nitrous without voiding your warranty!! you might want to check and see in APR has software for your ecu yet cause the dealer is not able to tell its been re-programmed(supposedly).


----------



## kylesprague (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: Can I modify my 2010 Golf without voiding the warranty? (myfirstgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myfirstgolf* »_
I've also contemplated adding a nitrous oxide system to my Golf so I can get a little more horsepower for my money. 

umm...


----------



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Can I modify my 2010 Golf without voiding the warranty? (kylesprague)*

Nitrous on a 2.5L?!


----------



## IOnlyBuyFromRetards (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Can I modify my 2010 Golf without voiding the warranty? (vabeachveedub)*

Yes you can.


----------



## commanderb94 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Can I modify my 2010 Golf without voiding the warranty? (myfirstgolf)*

Any electronics conflicting with the cars ECU or adding a remote start from a non VW dealer will void warranty. STAY AWAY FROM NITROUS. Don't even think of doing that fast and furious BS. I don't recall doing mods to the sound system will cause conflict. If you want power boost a full front mount intercooler is a great mod and better than the stock side mount garbage. Check out the warranty fully as the last thing you want is to loose coverage on your car. My 02 GTI still has warranty upto 96k because I added it when purchased used. So from 46k I'm covered for another 50k miles







.


----------



## spyfox182 (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm also fairly new to the warranty thing. I just bought a 2010 GTI. I don't want to do anything too crazy. Just an intake and exhaust. Is there anyway I could do that without voiding the warranty? I've heard everything fron no way, to yes as long as it's done by a VW dealership. But noone's been able to give me a definite answer.


----------



## wascallywabbit510 (Aug 2, 2009)

spyfox182 said:


> I'm also fairly new to the warranty thing. I just bought a 2010 GTI. I don't want to do anything too crazy. Just an intake and exhaust. Is there anyway I could do that without voiding the warranty? I've heard everything fron no way, to yes as long as it's done by a VW dealership. But noone's been able to give me a definite answer.


 Legally, unless they can prove that the intake and/or exhaust has caused whatever problem you are having (and they do have to prove it) then it can not void your warranty (see Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act) 

That being said, you will just have a rough time at the dealer, and they will give you s**t, and make it nearly impossible for any warranty claims.


----------

